# Barking for ball!



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello! We have a lovely 13 month vizsla called Thelma who is completely ball/frisbee obsessed! She barks like crazy (excitement, not aggression) if we don't throw it within a millisecond! She also barks at other dogs if they have a ball/frisbee and looks like a complete loonatic! I would suggest not taking the ball but I'm 8 months pregnant so unable to walk her for miles. She still gets about 3-4 hours of outdoor play each day and very rarely on her own. Help!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kr - sorry no answer - PIKE @ 5yrs - play time is just that - HUSH - good luck - wants 2 play & will - my fault !! would never change that - a V does have a life on their own - the pup is just telling U - ready 2 PLAY !!!!!!


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the same problem with my V - he is ball obsessed at 2 1/2. I am now limiting how much time we play ball. When he barks at me to throw the ball, I ask him to sit/ or down and wait for a minute or so; It takes patience on both sides, once calm, then I will throw it for him. Someone once told me to just turn my back to him and wait for him to settle down, stop barking and when he is settled, to throw it. 

If anyone has any other suggestions, I would be happy to try them.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Diesel is exactly the same,he gets so excited its ridiculous but that's dogs for you! 
He's worse for leather footballs I have to be careful there's nobody near by having a kick around or he loses the plot!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/tennis-balls-and-dogs-teeth.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/hall-ball-with-chloe.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/11/vizslas-obsessive-compulsive-order.html


Your dog has OCO because she is a good Vizsla. Obsessive-compulsive-order should be channeled to your advantage in training.

Make Thelma sit before you get a ball. Stay out of dog parks. Play hall ball. On trails I kick the ball forward ONLY if I don't have to move left or right. My Chloe has learned how to drop it far enough ahead of me so it rolls right in front of my feet at a full walk. Direct the OCO to your advantage. 
Can it be annoying? You bet. Last night Bailey had to bring a ball to me and put it at my side in my easy chair as I was on the computer. He would just sit and look at it until I did threw it, rolled it, placed it on my knee so he could grab it. This went on for 30 minutes. Then he quit.

Learn to ignore the bark and only do what they want after they stop. It may just for 10 seconds but you have to wait. Bark equals getting what she wants. She has to learn no bark and she still gets what she wants.

Have fun. Some Vizslas are gifted with more OCO than others. Genetically that is one of the reasons they are pointers.

"I am the Vizsla" song below that goes along with a slideshow of the wonderful Hungarian Pointer.

http://youtu.be/ijmuR7HBHPk

RBD


----------

